
A Chip in My Hand Unlocks My House. Why Does That Scare People? - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/21/opinion/chip-technology-implant.html
======
LinuxBender
Probably less about a chip, assuming the plugging material no longer causes
cancer and more about having a home that is remotely monitored and controlled
by others.

The water dispenser at my work place requires internet to serve water.
Internet down? No water for you! Now apply that insanity to a house.

Let me take a moment to predict the future. You get home from work. You are
tired. You sit down and your TV starts calling you because advertisers know
you just came home at your regular schedule. Some people love the idea of that
future. I do not like those people.

